
Russian space leader suggests engineers test spacecraft Stalin’s way - BerislavLopac
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/11/russian-space-leader-contemplates-stalin-mode-for-spacecraft-design/
======
rbanffy
At least part of the impossibility to launch before 2023 is the choice of the
yet undeveloped Soyuz-5.

To be fair, they _could_ launch flight hardware on suborbital flights with
existing Soyuz hardware to find any glitches in launch and reentry, but I
guess it's pointless if they don't know the flight profile of the new so far
imaginary rocket.

